# Reccommend Me A PS3 Game!



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm getting a PS3 this week and will have it for a week or so to decide whether or not I like it and want to keep it, the problem is that it doesn't come with any games.

I need someone to reccommend a game to me so I can get it and try the PS3 out to see if it's worth keeping.

I've currently got an Xbox 360 Elite and mainly play Forza 3, Dirt and MW2 exceptionally badly so anything along the line of these would be ideal!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

MW2 or assasins creed II.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Has to be Uncharted 2.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Left4dead 2 gets my vote


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its not on PS3.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

robj20 said:


> Its not on PS3.


Bugger


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

GTA IV and Race Driver Grid get my vote, my fave 2 so far


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

uncharted 2.


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Bioshock its one of the must buys for the Ps3


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

cant wait to try uncharted 2, the first one was amazing :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Surely PS3 exclusives would be more useful, given that he has a 360!

Uncharted 2, definitely, it's an amazing game, and really shows what the PS3 can do. Something like Metal Gear Solid 4 is superb too. For something a bit different, there's Little Big Planet


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

You MUST buy Uncharted 2, without a doubt one of my favorite games :thumb:


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Has to be Uncharted 2.


+1 :doublesho


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh my mate at work's been going on about uncharted 2


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

No Brainer, Uncharted 2 and maybe KZ2


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

If you like Forza, check out Racedriver GRID, wipes its **** with Forza (although make no mistake, its bloody hard). GT5 had better be real good to top it. Dirt 2 is also a monster game.

Modern Warfare 2 and Killzone 2 are the kings of shooters, but don't discount Dead Space and FEAR2, both of which can be had for a few quid on ebay and offer **** your pants game play if you play it in the dead of night!

Operation Flashpoint - Dragon Rising is a top drawer tactical shooter (think MW meets metal gear solid) which you'll love or hate and largely went completely unnoticed when it was released last month.

Resident Evil 5 is awesome - end of.

If you like your 2 player stuff, check out Army of Two, hilarious in certain parts and one of the few games thats really driven for having two players. Lots of childish player interaction.

And call me old fashioned, but you cant beat Unreal Tournament, Street Fighter 4 and Tekken 6 for old school button bashing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

I must say that Uncharted 2 is simply awesome!! 3/4 way through it now.. Just when you think its gonna end................Then another levels comes on..

One of the best games ive played..Ever!!:thumb:


----------

